# Crabapple tree



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I have several crabapples on my farm in NC. Bees work them just like other fruit trees. Here it blooms before hive populations are large enough to make surplus honey.


----------



## S_Toast (Nov 20, 2010)

heaflaw said:


> Here it blooms before hive populations are large enough to make surplus honey.


Now that you mention it I'm pretty sure it would be the same way here. I forget (still learning) that there is "their" honey and then surplus honey.


----------

